
Succulent Poaching in California - mykowebhn
https://www.sfgate.com/science/article/poaching-dudleya-succulent-norcal-plants-china-13704017.php
======
apo
> Though altogether unremarkable as far as flora goes, Dudleya farinosa has
> captured the hearts of Chinese, Korean and Japanese collectors, some of whom
> are willing to pay upwards of $50 for a single plant, officials said.

The article doesn't mention it, but when flowering the plant is spectacular.
I've seen the biggest stretches along the coastal section of Route 1 south of
Big Sur. Around June is the time IIRC.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dudleya_farinosa](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dudleya_farinosa)

~~~
klenwell
I think I've got one of these in a planter on my back balcony. There is
something alien and amazing about the flowering of succulents. If you're in
Southern California (or planning a visit), I highly recommend the Huntington
Library and Gardens (near Pasadena), where they have a magnificent collection.

On that topic, I'm going to take this opportunity to quote one of my favorite
passages from Walter Pater, from the beginning of his essay on Michelangelo,
since I don't know when I'll next have the opportunity to do so (at least here
on Hacker News):

 _Critics of Michelangelo have sometimes spoken as if the only characteristic
of his genius were a wonderful strength, verging, as in the things of the
imagination great strength always does, on what is singular or strange. A
certain strangeness, something of the blossoming of the aloe, is indeed an
element in all true works of art; that they shall excite or surprise us is
indispensable._

[https://www.gutenberg.org/files/2398/2398-h/2398-h.htm](https://www.gutenberg.org/files/2398/2398-h/2398-h.htm)

------
lawlessone
>When pressed, the man reportedly told the woman the packages contained
something "very valuable," while pointing to the ocean.

Not the brightest poachers..

~~~
aristophenes
I don't think he realized he was doing anything wrong.

------
pvaldes
Some time ago I received as a gift from a friend a similar species with fiery
red leaves. It was fake of course. The poor thing was painted in red, (spray
painted with aerosol cans), to mimick red leaves. The plant is suffocated by
the treatment and dies normally shortly the after purchase, but I could save
mine removing the plastic coat with a lot of patience.

Mexican street flower sellers practice a few notorious scams. The oromelia for
example with a huge (and a little repulsive) fake flower made with carboard
and sewed carnation petals. Is an interesting world.

------
samfriedman
Similar incidents threaten succulent plants of the genus Haworthia, largely
endemic to South Africa. These plants have a stunning amount of variation and
features which make for interesting hybrids: things which make them attractive
to hobbyists and succulent gardeners. Rare Haworthia specimens are commonly
grown in commercial nurseries or even by tissue culture labs, though many
exotic species are still discovered in nature. Many are removed from their
habitat illegally, put up for sale on eBay for hundreds of dollars.

------
mlindner
Has anyone just considered farming these?

~~~
ip26
_Dudleya farinosa is easily purchased from a number of native plant sellers in
California. At Yerba Buena Nursery in Half Moon Bay, you can buy a gallon —
yes, a gallon — of Dudleya for $20. But that 's not what international
collectors appear to be after. According to a Press Democrat investigation,
"large, wild-harvested Dudleya are considered luxury items ... Imperfections
inflicted by the elements are a plus."_

\-- TFA

------
ansible
Beware, the sfgate.com site messes with your browser history and back button.
I still regard such design as wrong-headed and bad.

------
goombastic
Site breaks back button.

------
dls2016
fossils were the only thing to make sense to me in this fucked up world

~~~
dls2016
No love for Adaptation?
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mdYIqSZblv0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mdYIqSZblv0)

